# In need of Advice-Ladies! (Hair troubles)



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

So I guess this is where I should post this. I need help with my hair. I'm trying to grow it out, but after 2-3 weeks of getting it cut, the ends start splitting like crazy again. I've tried Suave and Aussie shampoo/conditioner. I had Aussie leave in conditioner for awhile but never really saw a difference. The "back" part of my hair tends to get tangled and frizzy, like around the base of my neck. It is semi-long right now, about to my armpit. Any tips or advice that you have used to get smoother and not-so-splitting ends? 

Also note: I very rarely use heat on it, no blow drying or flat iron. On some occasions, maybe 4-5 times a month, I will curl or straighten it, but not often. I don't know why my hair keeps doing this, and it is really making me upset! Any tips or advice or products you've found work really well, please share! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hair oils and stay away from the conditioners. I have had much nicer hair ever since. Currently I am using Morrocan Argan oil. I have used Biosilk as well. I think I prefer the Morrocan Argan. It seems that they work better when I don't use a conditioner, except for the argan treatment cream.

How often do you wash your hair? With long hair, hopefully you can go down to 2 or 3 times a week. I never wash more than 3 x a week. Use corn starch or dry shampoo powder if you need an extra day and you're just at home anyway.Tie it up loosely when in the barn and put something over it to help keep the barn dusties out of it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a smoothing cream. I will say that when you do put heat to it, add product. You need the product to take the heat and not your hair. If you do not use anything, that may be your problem.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I use biosilk and Moroccan oil too awesome stuff! As you can see in my avatar I have some pretty high maintenance locks!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

For split ends, I think there's repairing treatments out there you can use. Even if you are trying to grow your hair out, make sure to get it trimmed regularly to cut off the split ends - healthier hair looks nicer and grows faster (that's from Seventeen magazine lol). 

I use Biolage on my hair. Always have. Makes it shiny and nice without getting it oily. Instead of conditioner, I use a detangler. I have thin hair. I really hate it.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

TRESemmé - Split Remedy Shampoo customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

^ aint gonna make them go away but it helps keep them under controll.

Avoid too much brushing & brushing while wet-- it breaks the hair and causes split ends.
Diet has a lot to do with the health of your hair.
Over doing things like using hot tools can damage the hair.
Drying-- ringing the hair too hard can break it-- using the towel like youre tryin to start a fire, lol-- pulling out scrunchies-- using rubberbands or small hair ties or hair ties with metal clasps break the hair--hair sprays dry and break hair. 

If you want long hair just wrap it in a bun and keep it there till its time to go to bed then let it down. Be careful how hard you brush and how long. Wash it and condition it with shampoo and conditioner that dont dry your hair out.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you ladies!! I'm going to head to the store tomorrow and look into better hair care products. I just can't stand that two weeks ago I got it nice and freshley cut (not cheaply either.....) and yet now it's already drying out and splitting!! It's so frustrating!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I just use Herbal Essences for Long hair...and its down to my butt, even though I have to put it in a bun every day it usually doesn't get to damaged. But when I was using suave or head and should ERS it was breaking like crazy.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I Just wash mine everyday using herbal essences (the bright orange one) I dont use conditioner or anything else in my hair.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't use store bought shampoos & conditioners, they are not good for delicate hair that tends to split at the ends (like mine). I only use salon products, and no split ends, yay!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I use Moroccan oil too, for my dry curly hair it's worked wonders. Only use it twice a week or else it will do the opposite and dry it out, locks out moisture....
Agree with not brushing, running your fingers through it in the shower when conditioning should suffice. Only shampoo your scalp, and if you can only a few times a week.

Prenatal vitamins and essential oils are a must!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't use anything with petroleum in it. Last I looked, I know panteene puts iy in their products. Also, if you use hair spray, don't use any with alchohol in it. Vitimams help too, can't have healthy hair if it is weak from the start. Treat it from the scalp and you should start to notice a differnce within a few months. It will not happen overnight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok a few months ago I tried a shampoo that I'm FINALLY happy with!! My scalp is horribly oily, but since I had bleached my hair out a year and a half or so ago, the ends are dry and processed over a few times...add to that that I'm growing out my hair and it can be a mess!

I FOUND this new CLEAR shampoo, and it is GREAT!!! I combined that with a Garnier conditioner (both regular and the once weekly), and a Tresemme split end leave in treatment...after that, once the hair dries, I use a nice hair oil on it. I've heard good about the Argan Oil, but I haven't tried it yet.

I SWEAR TO GOD MY HAIR IS GROWING FASTER!!!! I barely use any shampoo now, my head no longer itches like crazy, and my hair is soooooo soft and smooth! The best part? Despite bleaching my ends out, dying my head fricken red, pulling the dye out, and redying it black? No split ends that I can see....AND I haven't cut it in MONTHS!!! <3


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I use coconut oil (liquid at room temp kind)...I work it in 15 minutes or so before I shampoo...I like pantene, but I don't really think it makes much diff. I use the oil on my horses, too. Works wonders. I use a hair mask once a week or so...loreal makes a nice one. I don't think the mask makes much diff either, but I put it on my filly's tail which was a bit dry feeling to me, and wow! It works great! So, I think if your hair is dry, a mask might be worth the trouble.

But....I use to have very long hair and I would get a _lot_ of split ends on the top layer from sun damage - are you in the sun a lot??? Anyway, I kept it braided and applied paul mitchell hair sunscreen - liberally. End of problem.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow everyone uses such different things. I still haven't gone to Target to look around and pick what I think might work best. (prob cuz I spend all my money on my horse haha). Would any of these also solve dandruff? I tried head and shoulders dandruff and honestly I don't see a difference at all. I don't know why, but it is getting worse and worse.....


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Horsequeen08 said:


> Wow everyone uses such different things. I still haven't gone to Target to look around and pick what I think might work best. (prob cuz I spend all my money on my horse haha). Would any of these also solve dandruff? I tried head and shoulders dandruff and honestly I don't see a difference at all. I don't know why, but it is getting worse and worse.....


I had bad itchy scalp for a long time. I would scratch raw spots. I tried tgel, and many other ones, and head and shoulders is the only thing I can use AMD keep myself sane. If head and shoulders doesn't work for you, try the tgel. It is supposed to be good stuff, just didn't work for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Horsequeen08 said:


> Wow everyone uses such different things. I still haven't gone to Target to look around and pick what I think might work best. (prob cuz I spend all my money on my horse haha). Would any of these also solve dandruff? I tried head and shoulders dandruff and honestly I don't see a difference at all. I don't know why, but it is getting worse and worse.....


Like others have mentioned, never put any sort of conditioner on your scalp - just shampoo. If you have put it on your scalp area - stop doing so and it will help if not eliminate it.


----------



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

I use sulphate-free shampoo or Moroccan argon oil shampoo and LOVE it! Your hair doesn't get nearly as greasy and you don't have to wash it everyday. Only down side to it is, it brings out the natural curl in your hair and when you already have crazy hair that makes it all the worse! But it styles alot easier(not that I ever do) and it's wayyyy softer! My split ends are not nearly as bad and the shampoo smells absolutely amazing. I'm always going around smelling my hair now! It's actually kinda weird...


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Herbal essences and other inexpensive shampoos will be alright for regular hair, but for sensitive and thin hair better products need to be used. I really like L'Oreals sulfate free shampoo and my mom uses the argan oil brand for her thin hair. 
As you have sensitive hair, using a hot iron (even just occasionally) can damage your hair more than you think, so as others have said get some products to protect your ends. 

For dandruff I found Klorane to really worked. It's a shampoo made mostly with natural products (fruit oils and extracts) and I found it really helped my scalp. They also have nourishing shampoos so you might want to look into those as well.

You also might be drying your hair too much by the way you wash it. You're suppose to only massage your scalp and not gather your hair in a ball on top of our head (although it's tempting). Most of the cleansing needs to be done at the scalp, and then the rest of the hair only needs to have the shampoo wash through it when rinsing to get rid of the dirt. If you wash all your hair too vigorously it can strip your natural oils away, when the point of washing your hair is only to remove dirt and excess oil. 

Ever since I've changed my way of washing my hair I can go 6 months without a hair cut and still not have a split end in sight (and I used to have a lot of split ends too). It stopped my hair from getting too dry as well. 

I know some people said they don't use conditioner and their hair is great, but the truth is not everyone can pull that off. Most, especially people with sensitive hair, need some sort of moisturizer (whether it be conditioner or a cream you put in after). It depends however what you buy. There are a lot of products out there that are absolute junk and will make your hair worse because companies put the cheapest products in them, and while it works for some people, it makes more sensitive hair even worse. So for conditioner you should try something that is made specifically to nourish and strengthen weak hair, but is preferably made with some natural oils (like argan oil for example). And yes as others have said, only conditioner on your ends, never on the scalp. 

If nothing seems to work, you could always try olive oil. It doesn't help everyone (for some people it's too greasy), but i know a few people who bleached their hair and did it to make it less dry and brittle, and it worked. Right before washing your hair you pretty much put a bit of olive oil in your palm (very little), and work/rub it into the ends of your hair. Make sure its only your ends and not near your scalp, or else your hair will look greasy after you wash it.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Since you all seem to swear by moroccan oil, I got a shampoo/conditioner with it and tried it yesterday and omg i can already see a difference. A slight one, but its def there. Just a quick question: the bottle says "3 day sleek". Does that mean I'll see a difference in three days of use, or it is suppose to last for three days with one use? (the bottle doesn't say) Another way of phrasing it is am I suppose to use this daily? Or just like 1-2 times a week? If not daily what do I use in between that won't bring my hair back to the mess it was?
I take showers at night and dry my hair by either patting it with a towel or wrapping it on my head. I use a large tooth pick to comb it out from the bottom up when it is wet. I sometimes go to bed with wet hair which I've heard very mixed reviews about it beeing bad/good/neither. Thanks for all the advice everyone, so helpful!!


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh, my dandruff isn't as bad after using it either. YAY! This makes me much happy!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

They mean to say theres a difference seen after 3 uses. But no you just wash your hair when you need to, so every 2-3days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

My stylist told me going to bed with wet hair will increase dandruff.. I'm no pro though!


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmm good to know thanks!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have long hair about down to my hip bones. I have tried different conditioners over the last 20 yrs and I LOVE Redken All Soft. You'll have to go to salon to get it and it runs about $25 for a liter. It lasts quite awhile, well worth the money. I too have dry flaky scalp, like Out of the Loop, TGel doesn't work for me but Head And Shoulders with Eucalyptus Oil works wonders. 
When I wash my hair I just wash the scalp and let the suds run down to the ends. Then I condition and leave in my hair for about 5 minutes before rinsing out.
Regular trimming is important too, it keeps your ends clean and less likely to get tangles. I keep my hair loosely braided at night so I don't make a rats nest of it while I sleep. During the day depending on what I am doing, I either keep it braided or up in clips on my head. I don't even brush it everyday! You might want to invest in a good brush, I prefer the boar bristle cushioned paddle brushes.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

So the Argon oil is making my hair alot softer, but it is still realllly brittle. I haven't seen even a slight improvement in that aspect of it. The dandruff was better for about 3-4 days and is not back just as bad if not worse. UG!!! What is WRONG with my hair?! 


Maybe I'll just chop it all off! >.<


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I go to sleep with wet hair every single night. No dandruff... Perhaps if you already have it, it exacerbates things? 

I swim in chlorine daily and am trying to remoisturise my hair with coconut oil. Warm it up until liquid, dip my hands, finger comb, and wrap head to sit for a while. Then I wash it out with high-qual shampoo. I never use product from any box store - very harsh stuff! Salon quality only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I use biosilk and Moroccan oil too awesome stuff! *As you can see in my avatar* I have some pretty high maintenance locks!


:shock:

:lol:


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have started taking a multi-vitamin, using Moroccan oil, and shampooing/conditioning with a higher quality shampoo. I have found that my hair doesn't seem to have nearly the amount of split ends that it used to and it is growing healthier. I also don't shampoo every day but rather, every other day. I try not to tie my hair back when it's wet and to comb through it a lot more carefully after getting a shower/bath.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

My hair is down to my belly button. It's thick, wavy/curly, and prone to dryness and frizz. I like to use Head & Shoulders, but I'm not super picky when it comes to particular products. My biggest thing though, for maintaining it's condition, is to keep it braided most days, and every night. If I don't the bottom layer that comes into contact with my back gets horribly tangled. It also gets covered up in extreme cold and in the sun. I only wear it loose during the day (when the work I'm doing allows that), and it only gets brushed before washing (and afterwards, but very minimally). Oh and I only braid after it's dried.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

*I GO TO COSMETOLOGY SCHOOL *-- DO *NOT* USE INEXPENSIVE SHAMPOOS FROM THE GROCERY STORE. Some people can get away with it. Mainly those of us who have medium strait hair. 

Pert, Suave, Pantene, Dove, Garnier, etc are all BAD. The surfactants (cleansing agents) are too strong!!!

If you can't bathe in it, don't put it on your head! I get rashes from many of those brands, and all of them make my scalp dry and itchy because they DRY out your hair follicles. 

OP, how thick is your hair (Is there a lot of it on your head)? Do you have fine, medium, thick hair? IS it wavy, curly?

If you can, at least invest in a good *shampoo* -- I recommend the 'It's a 10' brand or various 'Redken' products. 

I use this product: It has IMPROVED the health of my hair. My split ends feel much better! 
http://www.cdn.fashionandbeautystor...08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/t/itsa10-keratin-set.jpg

Also, I recommend these products:

http://lovethatred.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/redken-hair-oil.jpg?w=600&h=480
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Rn-M9uhp6...jNhIy9Q9I/s1600/REDKEN+EXTREME+ANTI+SNAP2.JPG
http://blog.nirvanahairstudiospa.ca/wp-content/uploads/SmoothLock.gif

My school is endorsed by Redken so I use their products ALL THE TIME so I know which ones are good! 

Also, if your scalp is itchy, that is normally due to a Ph imbalance that your current shampoo could be making worse. Many Redken products AND other salon grade ARE Ph balanced (4.5-4.7). So, Head and Shoulders, T-Gell, and various other Dandruff shampoos can make it worse (they did for me until I switched to higher quality shampoo).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I color my hair, so I will only use Redken shampoo and conditioner to help keep the color around longer. 

And I love *It's A Ten* products, especially their deep conditioning mask. I can tell how much silkier and shinier it makes my hair after I use it! I use it about once per week.











I also swear by It's A Ten leave in miracle product. I use it every single day, and it controls static and frizz like no other!











And in general, I try to wash my hair every other day ... and not every day.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I used Its a 10 as well as tea tree oil a long time ago and I remember really liking both. The tea tree a little more. The problem is I shower and wash my hair every day so it is hard for me to use a product that can only be used 1-2 times a week. I mean, its fine doing that, I just have no idea what to use on the OTHER days of the week. I do wash every day and I don't really think I'd be able to break that habit. :/ My hair is about mid armpit level and is straight and semi-thick. I wouldn't say it is thin (I have friends who would been about 5 of their hairs to match one of mine, supppper thin hair) but it isn't that thick. I'd actually say its medium-stright, but seriously, the split ends are bugging the heck out of me. I just can't seem to find anything that will work. 

What are you guys using with the oils/other products that you can't use every day? 

The argon oil is in the shampoo, I think it is garnie, is that not supposed to be used daily? It says '3 day sleek' on it, but idk. I will admit it has made my hair SO much softer from using suave which I will never ever use again. Made it beyond dry.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, I've never tried Redken before. I'll look into that one.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

It's a Ten can be used daily, Beau159 referred to the hair mask (which I also love!) that should only be used once a week because it will over condition your hair. 

OP, because you shampoo your hair everyday, you are stripping all the oils from your scalp that naturally lubricate and moisturize the hair shafts. I HIGHLY recommend the hair mask once a week for you to use because you shampoo so often. 

But why do you shampoo so often? Is it because you are sweating often? Do you swim? 

If you're hair is getting literally dirty from exposure to the elements, for instance, swimming in a chlorine pool, you would need to wash your hair with a clarifying shampoo (any salon grade one will work). Then follow up with a moisturizing shampoo such as the ones I listed earlier or:
http://talkingmakeup.com/redken_extreme.jpg

Also, I would stay away from generic brands who advertise their version of "Aargon oil" because it is generally not the same thing. at. all. 

I highly recommend ANYTHING for you that says keratin on it (that is salon grade) such as this: http://www.cdn.fashionandbeautystor...a-10-miracle-leave-in-potion-with-keratin.jpg

My hair is fine, curly, thick and down to past my collar bone and has now become less fine (hard to believe) But I can feel it when I make a pony tail (much thicker). The Keratin formula sort of coats the hair shaft like a shield. 

My hair WAS frizzy, dull, and a mess. I swear by the products I listed!


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I guess it is just habit of getting clean/washing. I shower daily, so I should do my hair daily. If I let it sit to long, as I have every once in awhile (such as a latttte night out and I'm way to tired to shower and won't get to it until the next day) it gets greasy and ugly pretty quick. I do sweat alot under my helmet when I ride. Sometimes, if it is a hot day (we get like no winter here, we have been in the low 80s for the past two weeks) it gets pretty bad. Perhaps the sweat is why i'm getting such bad dandrff? I was at a horse show competeing yesterday and today my dandruff may just be worse than ever. :/ I got pretty hot in my show clothes + helmet. The shampoo bottle says it is moroccan argon oil which was what some of the other ladies suggested I try. I don't think it is hurting me, it seems to make my hair shiny and smooth/soft, but it is still breaking and i have bad dandruff. Two things I'm desperate to fix. I want longer hair.......I will try redkin or its a ten next I think.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

In addition, I forgot to mention the "Sexy Hair" line. I have only used the "healthy sexy Hair" oil (moroccan oil) http://cdn-x.stockngo.com/media/cat...air-healthysexyhair-soyrenewal-4.2ounce-1.jpg

and the strait sexy hair (thermal protectant) http://www.beautydepot.com/images/products/646630005222.jpg

but I love both products so I would be bet their shampoos and leave in would also be a safe choice. I think they may even be less expensive than Redken. 

I JUST REMEMBERED -- do NOT purchase any of these products as WALMART, COSTCO or another non-salon store. They typically are not the same. 

Unfortunately, when it comes to hair products, you have to spend money. there are NO short cuts. a


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

YOU need to buy either of the products me or Beau has recommended to you!

I believe your scalp is just way out of balanced (Ph), symptoms of which are ITCHING! The more you scratch the more hair will fall out and over time you might begin to thin in those areas!

Also, when you shampoo your hair, you MUST Lather, rinse REPEAT! The first shampoo basically just bunches all the grime in the suds but when you rinse it a lot of it is still resting under the cuticle (outer layer of 'scales' that protectt the cortex of your hair). The second rinse completely removes all the bad stuff. 

please ask for more questions if you need help! Many people do not understand how to properly care for their hair!

As a side note, I'm so serious about this stuff I even use redken on my mare lol


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Haha think it would help a suppppeerrr dandruff-y Arab? I can't seem to get her mane and tail not flakey. It really kind of grosses me out.........

I never knew the PH was the problem with my head. Never even crossed my mind one time....wow. Tonight I spent a long time massaging the shampoo into my scalp. It is still wet right now so we will see in the morning how much it helped the dandruff. I also lathered in the conditioner for quite awhile and let it sit on my hair for 5 min before rinsing. Like I said it is still really wet, but it feels sooooooo smooth right now, which i take as a good sign. 

What are your thoughts on tea tree oil? I used a lavander tea tree once and loved it. It made my hair the softest it's ever been. Its just so pricey I haven't gotten it again.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Horsequeen08 said:


> What are you guys using with the oils/other products that you can't use every day?


I use Redken Color Extend shampoo and conditioner, when I wash my hair. Except once a week, I substitute the Redken conditioner, for the It's a 10 hair mask. It's a 10 also makes their own shampoo and conditioner, which you could certainly use. I just like Redken because I color my hair and this shampoo/conditioner keeps the color around longer and has UV protection.










I still shower everyday, but I'll clip/pin my hair up and keep it out of the water, on the days I don't wash it. Often, it'll go into a pony tail or some sort of "up-do" on the days I don't wash it. 

It might be a little damp just from the moisture in the air after a shower, so I will lightly put a couple spritzes of the It's a 10 leave in miracle product into my hands, and then run my fingers through my hair, and then blow dry for a couple seconds. I do have straight bangs, so those get "heat set" with my blow dryer to get them straight. 

Normally, if I wash my hair and I want to wear it straight and shiny (like normal), here's what I use:
First I lightly spray with It's a 10 miracle leave in product. 
Then I use one tiny pump of Paul Mitchell Super Skinny smoothing serum. I have long hair, but a little bit goes a long way!
Then I spray with Purology Anti-Fade Volume complex. 
And _then_, if I feel like it, I will use Big Sexy Hair Root Booster, if I want some body up there. 
And then I blow dry it straight, followed by smoothing with my ceramic straightener. 

Yes, this IS a process I go through. But it works for my hair. My friends often will ask me what I use, because my hair is shiny and healthy; even though I color and blow dry. And yes, a lot of these products are expensive, but they last a long time. For example: The PM super skinny bottle will last me close to 2 years. 

And I agree: Quality products are expensive, but they work.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree! I forgot about the "it's a 10" leave in, good stuff!
The Sexy Hair products are what I use when I do style my hair(not very often) but I do use the "spray and play" spray for a quick up-do between washes. I have fine hair so it does get greasy and limp fast. But I still only wash about 2-3, 4 times at the most a week. I have found the less you wash and touch your hair through the day the less oily it becomes with time. 
I love Redken! I have been using the All Soft for years, I don't color my hair otherwise it would most likely dilute your color. But I have heard good things about Color Extend like Beau uses.

Something else to consider, when using salon quality products you do not need a whole lot to get the job done. The initial price may be hard to swallow but the product lasts quite a while making the money well worth it and having better hair as a result.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Horsequeen08 said:


> Haha think it would help a suppppeerrr dandruff-y Arab? I can't seem to get her mane and tail not flakey. It really kind of grosses me out.........
> 
> I never knew the PH was the problem with my head. Never even crossed my mind one time....wow. Tonight I spent a long time massaging the shampoo into my scalp. It is still wet right now so we will see in the morning how much it helped the dandruff. I also lathered in the conditioner for quite awhile and let it sit on my hair for 5 min before rinsing. Like I said it is still really wet, but it feels sooooooo smooth right now, which i take as a good sign.
> 
> What are your thoughts on tea tree oil? I used a lavander tea tree once and loved it. It made my hair the softest it's ever been. Its just so pricey I haven't gotten it again.


For your mare, give her a scalp treatment. find a brush like this: http://miyani.com/image/tmScalpmasterNylonBristleBrushPackof6j9L.jpg

and scrap the 'scalp' area of her mane. Make three strokes then brush all the wyay through. Afterway you should shampoo her afterward but it is not necessary. My mare loves the feeling when I do it!

As for tea tree, I haven't used any yet, however, I do use occasionally, and forgot to mention, I do use this occasionally:http://betsysalonandspa.com/yahoo_s...ampoo_Tea_Tree_Conditioner.29974002_large.JPG

It really opens the poors on my scalp and feels 'truly' clean. but it is NOT a daily treatment


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

^sorry for all the typos etc -- I'm very dyslexic today . . .or just tired...


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll try that with my mare. I hate all the flakes that come off it is so gross. What about me 'losing' hair? When I'm in the shower i'll run my fingers through it and hair comes out. Not like huge chunks, just like a strand here and there, but enough to make a (sorry this is kinda gross) a tiny hair ball when I'm done. Is that........bad? It doesn't really bother me, I'm just curious about it.


----------

